# Proprietary hops



## Matplat (16/9/15)

Wassup hoppers,

I was just looking for some hops to go in an Amber ale, and thought I might give galaxy a whirl as there seems to be a bit of hype around them.

So reading about it says it was developed in 1994, now I don't know if it is the same in agriculture, but in product development if you file a patent, the patent lasts 20 years maximum.

Well, you can probably see where I'm going with this, 20 years is up, so surely we should all have access to galaxy rhizomes now shouldn't we?

Matt


----------

